
Geoengineering: The Billionaires' Guide to Hacking the Planet - ForHackernews
https://psmag.com/ideas/the-billionaires-guide-to-hacking-the-planet
======
tmpfs
Not sure what the agenda is here but this reads like a piece sponsored by rich
people intended to test the waters in terms of public opinion.

I think that geoengineering should only ever be done by consensus not
unilaterally and only when we have a really good idea of the consequences
after all our current situation has been brought about by myopic views on new
technology.

Stopped reading when the article diverged into an imaginary future.

No, thank you.

~~~
ForHackernews
> this reads like a piece sponsored by rich people intended to test the waters
> in terms of public opinion.

I kinda doubt it. _Pacific Standard_ has a left-liberal editorial slant and is
generally skeptical of billionaires. To the extent this piece has an agenda,
it's probably to scare voters into taking action on climate change through
democratic policy, or else risk the rich going rouge and poisoning the skies.

